# End of the School Year



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

11 days till my birthday, 15 days till skools out


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I've been out since May 6th


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm out on tuesday june 8...finally!!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

june 28th


----------



## ACE13 (Oct 10, 2009)

1 week


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mathewsju said:


> i'm out on tuesday june 8...finally!!!


Same here. Senior dinner dance is the 7th, then graduation, then out into the cold cruel world... won't they be in for a treat:devil:


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

20 days left :darkbeer: then a week of tests :thumbs_do


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a couple weeks


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I get out the 26th.

For all of you who get out in June, is that because of snow days pushing summer back? I wouldn't know; we don't get snow in central-AZ.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

kegan said:


> Same here. Senior dinner dance is the 7th, then graduation, then out into the cold cruel world... won't they be in for a treat:devil:


haha, that will suck. but if your on the way to college, you can expect alot more fun experience than in high school


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I get out the 26th.
> 
> For all of you who get out in June, is that because of snow days pushing summer back? I wouldn't know; we don't get snow in central-AZ.


All the schools around here get out around middle of June and go back early September. Regardless of snowdays.. Im assuming you guys go back to school earlier


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Get out June 2nd :teeth:


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

we get to go to six flags june 7th, then we have promotion june 8th.. which is our last day


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

Done on Wednesday after my Bio final.....


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

Afree said:


> Done on Wednesday after my Bio final.....


we get out this friday


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

This is my last week, but I have to double up on my work.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Mathewsju said:


> haha, that will suck. but if your on the way to college, you can expect alot more fun experience than in high school


I'mnot worried... but everyone else should be


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

May 28, but the last week of school we do this career week crap.

AK13


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

browningRAGE said:


> Get out June 2nd :teeth:


same here


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

18 more school days!!!!!!!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I got 8 total days left. Out on the 28 I think. Then it's on to football the next week and shooting every day with maybe some camping and motorcycles in between.


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

3 weeks


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> june 28th


I actually get out june 15 but have to write 3 exams


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i get out june 8th


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

we get out in liganore in md about june 15


----------



## defrost (Feb 21, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> I get out the 26th.
> 
> For all of you who get out in June, is that because of snow days pushing summer back? I wouldn't know; we don't get snow in central-AZ.


We didn't have any snow days this year and I don't get out until June 15.


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

I am homeschooled so I do school year around. But I get out when ever I want to.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i get out june 10th :shade::darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sighting In said:


> I get out the 26th.
> 
> For all of you who get out in June, is that because of snow days pushing summer back? I wouldn't know; we don't get snow in central-AZ.


yeah we were original supposed to get out may 26th but we had alot of snow days this year so now we get out june 8th


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> haha, that will suck. but if your on the way to college, you can expect alot more fun experience than in high school


cant wait :darkbeer:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

today was my last day we had 2, 1/2 days that are thur and fri but i am not going neather is all of my friends

hahahaha i love summer water skiing here i come


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> today was my last day we had 2, 1/2 days that are thur and fri but i am not going neather is all of my friends
> 
> hahahaha i love summer water skiing here i come


Nice!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

browningRAGE said:


> Get out June 2nd :teeth:


me to!!!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm done!

But, I do have some summer homework...


----------



## Kyhunter93 (May 16, 2010)

My last day was monday, but i've had finals the past two days. Tomorrow I have two more then one more on Friday, then depending on if I pass my classes Im done till August.


----------



## wdkoepke (May 25, 2010)

i've got till june 5th


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ve got to last till tomorrow at twelve then
im free 

Bass fishin fourwheelers and more 3d here i come


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

TODAY!:set1_applaud::blob1::wav:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

my school ended 2 weeks ago. but im in college

although i have to start summer classes on june 21 there goes my summer and its math!!!!ukey:


----------



## lung beater (Jan 16, 2010)

*I got out*

TODAY>>>>:smile_red_bike::wav::guitarist2::banana::rockhard::nixon::usa2::target::rock-on::rock-on: . MAN DOES THIS FEELS GOOD (NO MORE ESSAYS AND TEST!!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sawtoothscream said:


> my school ended 2 weeks ago. but im in college
> 
> although i have to start summer classes on june 21 there goes my summer and its math!!!!ukey:


Math, what a killer. 

Couple more weeks then on june 23,24,25 I have english, math, and science exams.


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Today man im finally done with that stupid place for a while


----------



## Indianayounggun (Feb 11, 2010)

we are out next wednesday the 2nd and i will alreadt have six highschool credits going into my freshmman year.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Indianayounggun said:


> we are out next wednesday the 2nd and i will alreadt have six highschool credits going into my freshmman year.


Congrats. Our school never accepted middle schoolers in high school classes in terms of credits for final grades or even graduation. It was a pretty big rip off.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I get out on June 21st


----------



## BoneCllctrFreak (Mar 21, 2010)

I got out this past friday. Glad to be out, but two of my good friends are moving away this summer, so it's kinda  and


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

4 more days, we're out friday!!!


----------



## BLJ (Jun 6, 2010)

5 more days, skipping the 1/2 day, and then start regents, how fun:sad:,then starts work,:wof:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

wooohooo today was my last day we got out at noon because of finals :thumbs_up:teeth::teeth::shade::darkbeer:


----------

